# axe



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 30, 2014)

broke mah handle today.......crappy handles. so i decided its a good time to haft the axe a good friend sent me.



thought i had a better polish than that........it will work. not the handle i wanted, but need it now so it will do.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 30, 2014)

little hardware store had two different straight handles, both 36"...........one said single bit axe [this one] other said splitting axe.????????? this one fit this axe with minimal fitting. i had another one in the shop with the fat handle i don't much like so i thought i'd re haft the old one..............i ground and ground and ain't got it on yet.......................the splitting axe handle was even thinner than the one i got, but wonder if the end fits in the head is different? i might go back with the other head and see if one or the other is closer to fitting.


oh, i cut um all off at 27"


----------



## Skeans (Dec 30, 2014)

Most single bit axe handles should do your needs, most of the time I'll open up my vice for fitting an new handle in to try and get it good and set then pound the wedge in the top and trim with a sawzall. For length I carry from a pounder to an 15" wedge, 18" axe, 24, 36, and 48" handled axe for heavy stuff when I'm jacking just to be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hickoryhandle store is where you want to look and tennesee hickory products.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 30, 2014)

Or Madsens I've from the west coast so it's only an hour from home for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 30, 2014)

It's cool and all, but it ain't no stumpy sledge


----------



## Skeans (Dec 30, 2014)

They are for me when you specially do poles and oversize orders the max diameter is important too always as a top size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 30, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> It's cool and all, but it ain't no stumpy sledge


lol, can't stick a sledge in a tree so its easy reach


----------



## Skeans (Dec 30, 2014)

Exactly go to have the right tool for the job even if they fit in the back of your belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odog (Dec 30, 2014)

I got tired of crappy maul handles so I welded a drill steel to my splitting maul. Sure is nice, a little on the heavy side but it works, and it's unique. I'll get a pic here in a minute


----------



## Odog (Dec 30, 2014)

It's a 1 3/4 inch hex shank steel, 33" lol. I kept the threads on it just because I thought it looked cool


----------



## HuskStihl (Dec 30, 2014)

treeslayer2003 said:


> lol, can't stick a sledge in a tree



I'm surprised. A young healthy man such as urself should have no problem sticking a sledge in a tree!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Dec 30, 2014)

odog, lawdy i'm glad yer swingin that an not me lol. i had a 10lb maul with a pipe handle........i give that thing away lol.


----------



## Odog (Dec 30, 2014)

I change drill steels all day, in and out of the hole. My shoulders and arms get used to it I guess


----------



## Humptulips (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, I guess you would never lean it against a tree and end up sawing the handle off.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 1, 2015)

What brand of head is that? Looks like a good flat poll. 

I don't expect I would want anything to do with a steel handle. At home it would be great though I think. 



Owl


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> Well, I guess you would never lean it against a tree and end up sawing the handle off.



I thought I was the only guy that did that.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike, it looks good.



Gologit said:


> I thought I was the only guy that did that.



Isn't the short handle meant to give you less of a target? 

My dad had two sledge hammers. One with a wood handle and one with an iron pipe. Although the smaller diameter iron pipe fit my hands better as a kid, it didn't take but a few swings to realize that wood is a lot easier on your hands.

Ron


----------



## bitzer (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike- i stick the head in my armpit and as far as my fingertips can reach down the handle i cut er off. Fits perfect on the wedge belt and doesn't get hung up, but its plenty long enough to swing two handed as well as one handed. 3.5 pounder that is. Also you need some kind of friction on the handle end. I make 6 rings with the dremel on mine. All you should need is a single bit handle straight or otherwise, doesn't matter much. I usually look at every single handle a store has before I can pick one. I go through about 4 handles a year.

I ain dead yet ifn any a youse was wunderin.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 1, 2015)

with a little luck I'll be rehanging my ole Craftsman today or tomorrow, have to iron it out a bit first though, I'll be firing up the forge tonight. Used it as a jack plate when I first got my jacks and hadn't had time to make proper plates... was a very bad idea...


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 1, 2015)

The Council axe I bought yesterday has a real nice flare at the handle end to reduce slippage much stouter handle then my old axe.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

With all this re-hanging going on, I re-hung my stove side hatchet. I didn't have the proper poplar wedge so I reshaped a pine shim. Less than five minutes work - should just kick myself as the loose head has been aggravating me for a good ten years. Ron


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 1, 2015)

i was wonderin bitz, glad to hear from ya. i used that axe today to chop out a couple deer stand nails.........that is the nicest choping ax i ever swung.......two swings per nail, 2" deep in cherry. i love it. oh its 5lbs, no need for lighter lol.

i only cut two twins [school marms] today. a white oak and a cherry i would have left 5 years ago. one side 36 the other 32, 8' off the ground. i split it closer to ground [5'] lol. blocked face as they both heavy leaners. put both in the woods, no mess in the field.
no way to jump with a 20" less ya 12' tall lol. i love mah long bars and knowledge i learned here.
oh they both saved out wonderfully.


----------



## mad murdock (Jan 4, 2015)

i have been getting a "handle" on things with http://househandle.com/ they have great selection and very reasonable prices!


----------



## dhskier2 (Jan 13, 2015)

mad murdock said:


> i have been getting a "handle" on things with http://househandle.com/ they have great selection and very reasonable prices!



Thanks for the referral. I just placed an order for four handles (for fire rakes). They are 1/2 the price of Ben Meadows or other fire tool suppliers. And shipping is cheap too!


----------



## Natster (Jan 20, 2019)

I have one of these:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182471330242
They are sort of a trapping axe.
N


----------

